
Almost four environmental defenders a week killed in 2017 - yawz
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/feb/02/almost-four-environmental-defenders-a-week-killed-in-2017
======
Red_Tarsius
Don't forget the suicide epidemic among indigenous tribes, especially the
Brazillian _Guaraní_.
[https://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/04/opinion/sunday/suicides-s...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/04/opinion/sunday/suicides-
spread-through-a-brazilian-tribe.html) Filmmaker Jon Alpert and his crew are
further investigating the issue. They found out that the _Guaranì_ natives are
being murdered (disguised as suicide) by the local farmers for land grabbing.
He mentions it in this podcast [https://jamesaltucher.com/2017/12/jon-
alpert/](https://jamesaltucher.com/2017/12/jon-alpert/) at 00:21 min. The
documentary is still a work in progress.

> _Mining conflicts accounted for 36 killings, several of them linked to
> booming global demand for construction materials._

If you want to grasp the real human cost of mining, I highly recommend the
essay _The Missing Ethics of Mining_.
[https://www.ethicsandinternationalaffairs.org/2013/the-
missi...](https://www.ethicsandinternationalaffairs.org/2013/the-missing-
ethics-of-mining-full-text/)

